# New Southeast London group looking for players



## DonAdam (May 1, 2013)

My wife and I will be hosting a regular game night in our apartment in southeast London (SE18) on Monday evenings starting May 6.

We have an excellent GM onboard who has extensive knowledge of a variety of systems. We'll be starting with Tremulus, and continuing with shorter campaigns/adventures in different systems until we've got a stable enough group to run a longer campaign.

We've talked about the possibility of playing Dungeon World, A Song of Ice and Fire, and a variety of other games, including mixing in some board game nights.


----------



## DonAdam (May 27, 2013)

Just a bump and an update that we'll be wrapping up Tremulus soon and switching to Dungeon World for another shortish campaign. Still looking for a couple players!


----------

